# Shack Nasties



## backwoods (Dec 4, 2009)

Being holed up in the house all week end got me on the vice. Some baitfish and crab flies, will try to get some pics up. Lets see some of your recent creations!


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

i'll try to post some pics...wish me luck.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Finally got a bench together.I sliced myself out a little man haven in the garage. Last house, I had the whole third floor, but happier here. (Let's see your benches too!!)










While it was raining Sunday, tied for an hour or two, had some beers. Couldn't get focused, I'd start out tarpon, then think about cobia, then reds. I ended up with a BS bag o flys 





































If you ain't tieing when the weathers bad, you'll be crying when it's good.

L8, Harry


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

Love them flies...the look GREAT.:clap:bowdown


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

latest effort....spoonflies


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks!

A, I like them spoons! Reds would drool on them things. Regular epoxy? I've been using Clear Cure Goo. Da goo is the poo for making spoons. http://www.clearcuregoo.com/

L8, Harry


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

Really nice work!!!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks VC!, Capt. Harry, I have always used locktite 5 minute 2 part epoxy for the fly head. I sometimes mix in fingernail polish for pigment. Here's my set-up.


----------



## Sake (Jun 6, 2009)

Everyone was putting pictures of their cold weather hangouts so I figured I would share my new one.










You can never have too many Clousers










Tight Lines

LT


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice bench. Momma must crack the whip on ya, cause that bench is just too clean. 

L8, Harry


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Alright.....you guys sold me on some clear cure goo. Ordering some today, will post pics of what comes. :letsdrink


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

You will not be disapointed. When you get it in, if you have any questions or need some help let me know. The CCG guysare pretty busy traveling the show circuit right now as well, but shouldn't delay your shipment I hope. They have been selling lots at the shows.

Tell 'em Harry Ho sent ya 

L8, Harry


----------



## backwoods (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah, the more i see flies using clear cure goo the more I like it.


----------



## Sake (Jun 6, 2009)

You would be correct. I always get introuble when the crawling 8 month old has a piece of hackle sticking out of her mouth.:doh

LT


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

a, you and sake have some finely organized tying stations there. As you can see mine is more like a tying pit or a "fly hole" or something you might find after a hurricane has passed. i took these photos about 10 minutes ago, and I just cleaned the Fly Hole up about a week and a half ago. I'll have to clean it again in the morning as I ordered a truck load of materials from Feather Craft today. As I tell my wife, yeah I spend a lot on materials, but just think how much I save by tying my own flies!!!!










This is an "overall" view of the Fly Hole










View of the "tying machine", it is located somewhere in the middle of the composition.










North wall featuring hair for spinning, marabou, and zonker strips










And the South wall contains dubbing, threads, wire foams and legs.










And finally the Tree of Death, which is little more than a multi layered homemade lazy susan, upon which approximately a hundred and fifty capes, saddles, calftails, bucktails, and assorted flashes hang. This is where i keep the "good stuff"!



Maybe I need one of those "extreme fly station makeovers"! Obviously organization is not my strong suit.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

SWEET setup! And my wife thinks I have a lot of fly tying stuff......wait till I show her those pics! Thanks for posting, now I can add more stuff& her not think I have a problem...lol:letsdrink :letsparty


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Dude, you might still have a problem, I know I do!!!


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

And i thought i had some stuff,it looks like yall just freking bought out bass pro shops,i bet there happy to see yalls faces when you show up.


----------



## backwoods (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow, that is impressive. I would go bananas with all that material.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

Sake where did you find that fly tying table?

-Hunter R.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Note to self: No need to buy anymore materials, just beer for FlyLipps:letsdrink

LOL, "The Tree of Death" has me rolling man, cause that's where all the dead sh!t is hanging. 

L8, Harry


----------



## Sake (Jun 6, 2009)

Tim Tibbals out of Colorado built the desk. Hebuilds hisseveral models with any amount of alterations you want. I.E. mine is mahogany, with holes to accommodate my power cord for my light, has a power strip built in, has a built in lock, and custom tile work on the front.

I has to be the best father's day gift I have ever recieved. I think my wife got tired of watching me working on the kitchen table. Lord knows I would not have ever purchased it.

Tim does outstanding work. The cabinets came from Japan in an auction.

http://tibbalswoodstudio.net/

--


----------



## dan (Oct 10, 2007)

Flylips, That is a bench I can relate to. I personally don't see any need to clean that up. It appears that you apply aorganization system similar to mine.

Question:

What is this clear goo that you guys are using? Does it stay soft?I have been using epoxy and a curing wheel, with good results, but the epoxy yellows as it ages. If I can figure out how to post a picture or get a email address I would like to send you a picture of a fly I tied for cobia for my brother-in-law. My Idea of an eel. dan


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

http://www.clearcuregoo.com/

I'll bring some to the next get together:letsdrink

L8, Harry


----------

